# Lyft/Uber apps running simultaneously



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

So now that Uber driver app is available for personal phone does anybody that does both lyft and uber run them at the same time? 

If so is there any issues when you get pings from both at the same time? 

Also has anyone put the lyft app on their uber iPhone since apparently you can unlock it and install apps according to that other thread in this forum?


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

I have had the Uber Driver App on my iPhone5 since 2012.

It requests an update in exactly the same way as the Uber phone.

I use the Uber phone though.

Have it on my phone only for emergencies sucb as the Uber phone packing up half way through a shift.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

There are a few threads that discuss this here on the forum. Do a search and find them and you will learn about the few quirks involved.

Simple answer is yes, many drivers are running both at the same time.


----------

